# TV seeking American families doing renovation project in France



## lraybois

Tv show to feature american families remodeling their home

lion tv is looking for american families with adults in their 20’s, 30’s and 40’s, living in the south of france, and who are about to undertake a remodeling project in december-january.

If you qualify, and think that you might enjoy the experience, please contact laurence raybois 
at 04-94-76-78-44, or reply to this post.


----------

